# Are there any Looksmax Chads who's pics I can use to larp as my friends on Instagram?



## 6ft4 (Oct 19, 2022)

I will be setting up a new instagram account soon
My plan is to create fake accounts to leave comments on my pics so that I don't have loner failo associated with 0 comments
I will make some male accounts so it seems like I have male friends
It is a halo in the eyes of girls if it looks like you have Chad friends
So the problem I run into here is even if I make a profile using pics of a relatively unknown Chad, there will always be a chance someone who knows him will find the fake profile and the fact that this fake profile is leaving comments on my pic will make it seem like I am indeed the aspie who made the fake account

The way around this is: find a Chad on this forum who is willing to let me create a profile using his pics (but doesn't want to add me on insta and comment on my pics from his own profile because he doesn't want me knowing about his real instagram and real name)
I will create the Chad account using a username that is vague with no name in it, this way if someone who is aware of the Chads real account see's it and informs the Chad about it, the Chad can just say it is their backup account, not a fake account, so it can't be exposed as being a fake profile solely used to comment on my pics


----------



## BoneDensity (Oct 19, 2022)

@averagejoe


----------



## Johanjohan (Oct 19, 2022)

Having girls comments are better


----------



## chawaje (Oct 19, 2022)

Dm


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 19, 2022)

If you pay for compensation i’m down. So far most girls think i’m a catfish


----------



## Zoom759 (Oct 19, 2022)

or just make girl accounts


----------



## 400Meeks (Oct 19, 2022)

I would just try to follow mutuals and actual friends or people you know irl. This seems like a waste of time tbh. There are guides here that help with growing your insta.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Oct 19, 2022)

Make a George Ward fish jfl


----------



## roflcoper (Oct 19, 2022)

Women seeing the comments will just message the chads and not you jfl


----------



## abeilletoimême (Oct 19, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> If you pay for compensation i’m down. So far most girls think i’m a catfish


Could you PM your pics? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 19, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> So the problem I run into here is even if I make a profile using pics of a relatively unknown Chad, there will always be a chance someone who knows him will find the fake profile





forevergymcelling said:


> Make a George Ward fish jfl



I think a George Ward fish still runs the risk of being caught


----------



## SubSigma (Oct 19, 2022)

Im htn but sure


----------



## AshtonKuchter (Oct 19, 2022)

SubSigma said:


> Im htn but sure


I`m htn too but I`m in


----------



## sjaakie (Oct 27, 2022)

Ill be your friend OP


----------



## Germania (Oct 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> I will be setting up a new instagram account soon
> My plan is to create fake accounts to leave comments on my pics so that I don't have loner failo associated with 0 comments
> I will make some male accounts so it seems like I have male friends
> It is a halo in the eyes of girls if it looks like you have Chad friends
> ...


I am not Chad, but PM me you account, I can give you some NT comments, if you do it on mine aswell. High IQ idea btw.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> I will be setting up a new instagram account soon
> My plan is to create fake accounts to leave comments on my pics so that I don't have loner failo associated with 0 comments
> I will make some male accounts so it seems like I have male friends
> It is a halo in the eyes of girls if it looks like you have Chad friends
> ...


Cope

Chad doesn't even have Posts with visible likes yet fucks all bitches.


----------



## 6ft4 (Oct 28, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Cope
> 
> Chad doesn't even have Posts with visible likes yet fucks all bitches.


Just thought of an idea
Use pics of someone from looksmax but morph them to Chad level robustness
Can I use your pics?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 28, 2022)

6ft4 said:


> Just thought of an idea
> Use pics of someone from looksmax but morph them to Chad level robustness


They will message that morph instead 


6ft4 said:


> Can I use your pics?


Nah


----------



## Grel Hellscream (Oct 28, 2022)

I made an Instagram recently even though I hate it.. feel free to DM and we can follow each other and like each others shit.. the more the merrier


----------



## russiancel (Oct 28, 2022)

me obv


----------



## justbegan (Oct 28, 2022)

dm ur @ we can follow each other


----------

